# Sons Youth Season 10 point



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Fall of 2022 had been a good one . I killed my target deer in late Oct and my son's 7th grade Jr high FB team went undefeated and were WCAL champs .

He didn't get to start hunting until Oct 22nd . We had some good hunts but I could tell pretty quick that after he killed a nice deer last yr he was being pretty selective this yr . We hunted about 14 times with the crossbow leading up to youth gun , and he came close to killing nice deer twice in that span. We mostly just hunted turkey style sitting at the base of trees but did hunt a blind a couple times .

When I saw the upcoming temp forecast for youth gun I knew that if we were going to spend much time out we'd hafta be in a blind with a heater so we set up several blinds on two different properties to take advantage of the forecasted wind direction .

So last Monday the deer my son killed showed up on camera . No history of him before . Throughout last week he stayed around and was moving in daylight . Normally mid to late morning .

We planned to sit all day so we took in a bunch of food that I would normally cook on a buddy heater while ice fishing as well as a buddy heater .

We slipped into the blind about 630 am and somehow we got in there with deer out 60 yds in front of us cause as soon as I got situated I could see a couple darks spots moving around . Not sure how we pulled that off but I'll take it .

We had high hopes . But honestly expected to have to sit awhile . As it got lighter we could see it was a doe and this year's fawn feeding up on the shelf we'd watched several bucks cruise thru the weekend before .

As visibility increased I was pointing out stuff and I even mentioned that I expected the deer to come from our right and slightly behind us and he'd probably shoot it in the opening in front and too our right .

I don't even think there was much silence after that statement that we spotted movement too our right . I'd forgotten my binoculars while trying to remember everything else for the hunt so I had my son hand me the gun so I could look and confirm what it was . I saw all I needed in a quick glance and handed the gun back quickly .

He got the gun up and was aiming and I whispered " Get on him and kill him.!!...quit messing around and just kill him asap . !"

The deer entered a opening at about 30 to 35 yds and my son let out a meeep to stop him . The deer didn't hear him and continued walking so he let out a louder meeep. The buck stopped broadside and after a couple seconds the Winchester 350 barked and sent 180 grains of lead and copper on its way .

The deer made a big mule kick and turned and tore out of there with it's belly low to the ground . A second after we lost sight of it we heard two big clunk noises like someone banging a broom stick on a tree then silence .

I looked at my phone and it was 655. Wow . I never expected it to happen like that .

We waited for better light and my son sipped on some hot cocoa we'd brought . Had a few good giggles and just enjoyed the morning . And the heat from the heater .
Nothing like a cup of hot cocoa after shooting a nice buck .








At 730 we got our stuff together and slowly slipped up to where the deer had been . We started to look for blood but a quick glance and we could see the deer laying about 40 yds away . I'm sure he was off his feet in seconds .

I've said it before . And I am undoubtedly biased being that it is my son . As I hope all of you are with you kids and grandkids . But he has so much more patience and composure than I had at his age . This is his 5th buck . And his best one . We had a great time hunting together in the last month . And I look forward to what next year brings .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats! Beauty!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Doesn’t look like the both of you had any time to enjoy your lunches…LOL…things happened pretty fast 💨…very nice when a plan comes together…GREAT HUNT!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Great deer and good times, congrats! The kids learn extremely important life lessons, responsibility, and ethics out in field. I can see a big difference in outdoor kids versus indoor kids when I’m coaching youth sports.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I look forward to youth season now more then gun season and that says alot lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job! Nice story!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful Forever memories!!!
Congrats to that young man and his dad on a real trophy.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job, Dad !!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome buck, congratulations to your son and congratulations dad for putting him on a great buck. I work for a school and if we had more dads (and/or moms) that would be willing to spend this kind of quality time with their kids it would make a huge difference in how kids act while at school, at work, in life, etc! Great job!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kai is a buck killing machine- ice in his veins!


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

